# Ice Sled pictures



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok guys sorry for the wait!! I FINALLY got Photoshop installed and played with it this morning!
I wanted to get some better pics while out on the ice but I ended up not going Sunday with all the rain. These are of it the night I built it. Like I said, nothing fancy yet but I'm adding things as I get time. The back has the wood sides extended so I can put pole holders on them and when I sit behind it to fish I'll have a pole on each side of me. I have plenty of room to put gear in. Right now I'm thinking about a way to make a little rod that will support it if I need to stand it up as a wind break. I was suprised that it was as sturdy being so thin and lightweight. The edges at East Canyon were soft where I got on and I had to put the sled over the soft spot and walk inside the sled, it worked great!!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks pretty good. I would definately get some type of ski's to put on the bottom of it. It should work great if there is no snow, and just ice, but if there is any snow at all I wouldnt think it would pull too well across the snow. Take and mount some couplings on the bottom side edge, bend up a conduit arch that is about 5 foot high and the lenth of the sled, and put a tarp around it. That would make a good wind break. You could set your chair up on the sled and be out of the wind. You could even make a part that comes out over your head for the snow storms. As long as your backs to the wind, you shouldnt get wet.

We had one quite a few years ago that we built about like that with the conduit wind blind. We put one of those plastic truck boxes (like the tool box that goes in a truck bed) on it. You could put all your gear in the box, and you can use the box as a seat for 2-3 people possibly.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

STEVO said:


> Looks pretty good. I would definately get some type of ski's to put on the bottom of it. It should work great if there is no snow, and just ice, but if there is any snow at all I wouldnt think it would pull too well across the snow. Take and mount some couplings on the bottom side edge, bend up a conduit arch that is about 5 foot high and the lenth of the sled, and put a tarp around it. That would make a good wind break. You could set your chair up on the sled and be out of the wind. You could even make a part that comes out over your head for the snow storms. As long as your backs to the wind, you shouldnt get wet.
> 
> We had one quite a few years ago that we built about like that with the conduit wind blind. We put one of those plastic truck boxes (like the tool box that goes in a truck bed) on it. You could put all your gear in the box, and you can use the box as a seat for 2-3 people possibly.


The wind break design your talking about sounds like a great idead I think I'll do it like that. As for the ski's I just don't see the point. The surface area of the intire bottom of the sled is far more than if I used skis so if I put skis on they are going to sink into the snow. It seems like is just complicating it and not giving any benifit? I had drug it over knee deep snow and it was fine, it wasn't powder it was just heavy snow. I am going to finish it before I got back out because this weekend I am not going with the warm temps!!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

My experience in the past, it seems like anything wood will pick up wet snow or slush like crazy. Especially once it is wet, the snow or slush will freeze to the bottom of it. It will be like pulling a plow behind you in the long run. I would also think that the wood would wear down really quickly if you are dragging it across hard ice. The wood will also most definately soak up alot of water if its sitting in slush or wet snow for any extended period of time. Your 7lb sled will then turn into a 15lb sled of soggy wood. I thnik you would be much better off getting it up off the surface a bit. Im sure you could find a pair of junker ski's at the DI for like 10 bucks. If you dont put a ton of weight in the sled you wouldnt have to worry about the ski's breaking.

We have had problems in the past with the ski's breaking, but its because the sled is like 4ft wide by 7 ft long. We put a big clam 6 man shanty folded up on it, and between the augers and all the other crap it turns into a 400lb sled. Since nobody in their right mind would pull that by hand, its either pulled by a wheeler or a snowmobile at 40 mph. yea things are gonna break and be a pain :lol: . I think in your case it wouldnt add much weight, but you will have much less surface that will have to be in contact with the snow/ice, so it will make it much easier to pull. I wouldnt even consider a wodden bottom unless it is slick and you can possibly wax it.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Even though you have less surface with ski's you have more ppsi so it evens out. It was sliding almost to easy because if it had any angle it would just slide down with gravity, so I added some runners on the bottom. If the bottom is not sealed the wet snow would stick and freeze like crazy!! I have a few coats of varnish on it so that shouldn't be a problem. To keep the bottom from wearing in the ice I have 2 runner strips that run along the bottom just to keep the wear off of the plywood, they are only half ince thick so they don't stick way down in the snow. I actually left it in the rain the last few days and it is still only 6 pounds!! all sealed up!!
I really don't want the skis because of the extra complications, just want to keep it simple light and cheap!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If you don't want to put skis on it, you should consider waxing it, or maybe adding varnish to the bottom, and then greasing it up. You want that surface as slick and free of anything sticky as possible. Like Stevo said, if you don't, you'll end up with slush sticking to it, which will be like brakes. You want it to work in all conditions, not just ideal ones with light, fluffy powder snow. You really never know what you're up against until you get there. It looks good though!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Chaser said:


> If you don't want to put skis on it, you should consider waxing it, or maybe adding varnish to the bottom, and then greasing it up. You want that surface as slick and free of anything sticky as possible. Like Stevo said, if you don't, you'll end up with slush sticking to it, which will be like brakes. You want it to work in all conditions, not just ideal ones with light, fluffy powder snow. You really never know what you're up against until you get there. It looks good though!


Thanks! I'll have to get some wax to keep the varnish from wearing so much. It isn't to great yet, once it is all decked out it will really be a fishing machine!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job with the pics hog!


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

What about installing linoleum to the bottom of the sled, or some other type of slick surface that is waterproof?

I can’t wait to see your picture of the BBQ on the sled.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

That is a good idea! I might try something like that if I start having trouble. I'm doing all the BBQ stuff Saturday!!


----------

